# four kittens and two cats need a home



## evesussex (May 10, 2013)

Hi

I've asked advice on CatChat but then spotted this section.

I have temporarily adopted two cats - boy and girl, brother and sister, both one years old now. I had to take them in because their owner went to live abroad, and was unable to rehome them first.

They've had a bit of a rough life really, and were lost for a couple of weeks before they came to us after their owner lost his flat. By this time the girl was pregnant.

She is due to be neutered as we have got a voucher due to no income.

Girl is short haired black cat, boy is long haired black with white belly.
Kittens are nine weeks old.
Long haired black girl with white wispy bits on legs.
Two short haired boys black
One tabby boy.

They are all weaned and using litter tray. All very sociable and friendly and have been mixing with people since four weeks old. They have tons of energy and are very very playful and healthy.

I am desperate to find homes for these cats as we already have three of our own and they have moved out since the arrival of these ones.

Also we live in a rental and might be risking eviction as we have no permission for this many cats.

I have tried all the rehoming shelters etc but with no luck. Does anyone have any suggestions. It's urgent now, really.

I'm selling another one of the kittens tonight to a colleague of a friend. What information should I be asking for from him. I've been informed that he lives in a house with a garden with a cat and two dogs and kids - sounds ideal. I thought I'd offer to drive him home with the cat. I've even thought of 'buy one get one free' but he could end up overrun with them?

Can't believe I've got myself into this situation and I'm so desperate to get out of it.

thanks for any help/advice.
Eve


----------



## juliethemuse (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds like we are in the same boat Eve.

I was going to advertise on Gumtree but some-one advised me against this as sometimes they can be used as 'bait' 

I couldn't bear the thought of this and will therefore only advertise locally.

I am going to keep asking around though, there has to be a home for them somewhere.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys... If you pop up which area you are based in I'm sure someone will be able to advise or offer a solution


----------

